
Apple Products Banned In Germany By Motorola - techiediy
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/13190
======
ggeorgovassilis
Not quite correct so. A court granted an injunction which would allow Motorola
to ban 3G Apple products in Germany [¹]. However Motorola must deposit 100m €
if they want to make good on that right as a guarantee in case a subsequent
court ruling lifts that injunction.

[¹] [http://www.heise.de/mac-and-i/meldung/Schwere-Schlappe-
fuer-...](http://www.heise.de/mac-and-i/meldung/Schwere-Schlappe-fuer-Apple-
im-Patentstreit-mit-Motorola-1393064.html)

------
TheCapn
Long ago (and probably more recently as well) there was a funny little info-
graphic regarding which mobile companies were suing which. Has anyone stumbled
upon a similar summary of knowledge regarding who is banned from selling
where?

I honestly don't know who started this whole thing and I don't want to point
fingers but it feels as though someone thought it was a good idea to try and
block the sales of some product and opened a whole can of shitstorm.

------
atirip
One man, one company, one device in Germany?

Remember those Vic Gundotra shot's at Google I/O ? "Draconian future, a future
where one man, one company, one device, one carrier would be our only choice.”
“Not The Future We Want.”

Now, when Motorola (Google) succesfully banned iOS in Germany, someone should
ask Vic, what is he gonna do about it. This IS the future they DID NOT wanted.

